# Problem mit PsyBNC-Installation



## Marco H (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier und hab schon mein erstes Problem ;-)
Ich habe versucht auf meinem V-Server PsyBNC zu installieren, jedoch bekomme ich direkt bei dem Befehl:


```
make menuconfig
```



folgenden Fehler ausgespuckt: 


```
Initializing Menu-Configuration
[*] Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
make: gcc: Command not found
make: *** [menuconfig] Error 127
```

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, da ich aus dieser Meldung irgendwie nicht schlau werde.. Hab auch schon gegoogled, jedoch ohne Erfolge.
Was ich dazu sagen muss ist, dass make vorher nicht auf dem Server installiert war. Dieses musste ich nachträglich tun.


Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

MfG
Marco


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2010)

Hi.





Marco H hat gesagt.:


> ```
> make: gcc: Command not found
> ```


Die Meldung ist doch eindeutig, oder nicht? gcc (der C Compiler) wurde nicht gefunden.

Lösung: installiere gcc.

Und du solltest wirklich suchen üben!

Gruß

PS: Warum nimmst du denn nicht eine bereits kompilierte Version von PsyBNC?


----------



## Marco H (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe grade auch bemerkt das wohl gcc fehlt :-(
Wo finde ich denn eine bereits kompilierte Version von PsyBNC?
Bin eigentlich nach der Anleitung http://irc-guide.de/wiki/Main/PsyBNCInstallationUndKonfiguration gegangen.


Danke und Gruß
Marco


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juni 2010)

Hi.





Marco H hat gesagt.:


> Wo finde ich denn eine bereits kompilierte Version von PsyBNC?


Äh, auf der PsyBNC Webseite? http://www.psybnc.at/download/precompiled/psyBNC2.3.1-8.precompiled.tar.gz

Gruß


----------



## Marco H (25. Juni 2010)

Ich danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe 
Hab jetzt alles hinbekommen


----------

